# P.Nyereri vs Hap sp.44 redtail



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks,

which is more aggressive?

can they be keep together?

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

In my experience Hap #44 is more aggressive. Plus my nyererei mostly picked on other nyererei while the Hap #44 seemed to want to fight with everyone.

Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumb: and both are very beautiful fish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I had the opposite experience as Kevin. The nyererei I kept were VERY aggressive, easily dominant fish in a 5ft 110 gallon that housed Wildcaught Chilumba Zebras, Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos, and F1 Ps. flavus. I wouldn't keep them together, they'll easily hybridize.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I don't recommend to keep these 2 species together as thye would surely cross breed
xris


----------

